
Open Source Media Service CCTV/Video Recording/Object Detection - fastocloud
https://github.com/fastogt/fastocloud/
======
joosters
But... what _is_ it? That page, and your homepage at
[https://fastocloud.com/](https://fastocloud.com/) lists all kinds of
technical features, but nowhere does it tell me _what this is_ and _why might
I want it_?

~~~
cotillion
It appears to be a backend primarily for illegal iptv services. Which probably
can be used for legal stuff also, but the feature set is all there for stream
proxying.

~~~
lilSebastian
> It appears to be a backend primarily for illegal iptv services.

Can you explain how you arrive at this conclusion please?

------
moepstar
Livepeer mining crypto

^- sounds.. uh.. ethical :)

~~~
akerro
IMO as ethical as ads, it just shouldn't run on mobile and laptops not
connected to power. Otherwise I'm happy to run cryptominer from YOUR domain as
long as I'm browsing your domain.

~~~
moepstar
Well, if all of the involved are aware what's going on it is of course a more
direct way of paying back than ads...

~~~
hopfog
I created a game where that was the monetization strategy. You accumulated
dynamites in the game by doing PoW with your browser. It also worked as a bot
fighting technique since it was a multiplayer game.

The income was abysmal and it never felt quite right, even though I clearly
prompted the user that I would use their CPU when they clicked "Mine". Since
Coinhive shut down the game no longer works but here's an article about it:
[https://btcmanager.com/tombs-io-launches-collaborative-
onlin...](https://btcmanager.com/tombs-io-launches-collaborative-online-game-
powered-monero-mining/)

------
fastocloud
PRO panel, account for tests: test@fastocloud.com 111111

------
akerro
No documentation of docker images. Not going to be easy to start with.

~~~
fastocloud
Here docker repo:
[https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/fastogt/fastocloud](https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/fastogt/fastocloud)

~~~
akerro
I found the docker images, but it doesn't explain anywhere how to deploy them:

* installation instructions for each of the images

* mountable persistent path/volume for transport and backup

* what ports do I export?

* how do the images interact? Do I need one of them or 3?

* do I need to write any config file and mount it in docker before starting?

* what features flags are available to use with environment variables?

What is `fastocloud_load_balance`? Do I need it for basic deployment with 2
cameras?

Look at installation instructions of these two
[https://hub.docker.com/_/traefik](https://hub.docker.com/_/traefik)
[https://hub.docker.com/_/postgres](https://hub.docker.com/_/postgres)

~~~
fastocloud
May be this will help you:
[https://github.com/fastogt/fastocloud_admin/wiki/Docker](https://github.com/fastogt/fastocloud_admin/wiki/Docker)

------
fastocloud
here presentation:
[https://fastogt.com/static/projects/fastocloud.pdf](https://fastogt.com/static/projects/fastocloud.pdf)

